# Panels Break 70 cent a watt barrier



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Talesun 240W Polycrystalline Solar Module | SolarTown: Crystalline Modules, Solar Modules

The price is based on a pallet purchase, but I got to believe you could find someone
to pay a buck a watt in a lot of places. These are 14.8% efficiency not the greatest
but not the lowest either. On top of my house, they cost $2.25 about 3-4 years ago
and inflation sure hasn't hit these guys.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Good to know!


----------

